# Looking for shaws jirds !



## the3bears (Apr 22, 2014)

These are such fabulous pets I can't believe they are so hard to get hold of! Does anyone know of any breeders in the Wiltshire/Hampshire area? Not looking to buy until the end of June just starting the hunt now as it is proving rather difficult so far


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Not exactly the first place I would recomend to look but I got mine from Pets at home many years ago very friendly animals good pets never seen them anywere since.


----------

